# Incidencia de los voltajes VA y Vg2 en la potencia en etapas Push Pull



## mahony (Dic 28, 2019)

Primero definamos quien es VA, es el voltaje aplicado al tap central del transformador de salida (OT) en un ampli PP y es el voltaje de corriente directa que entrega el devanado de alto voltaje del transformador de alimentación después de rectificado y filtrado. Este voltaje es igual ( por pocos voltios) al aplicado a los anodos de las válvulas, despreciando está caída, podemos decir que VA es igual al voltaje de placa o anodo
Y Vg2 es el voltaje aplicado a la grilla de pantalla, en caso de Pentodos, este voltaje se logra ya sea en caídas en una R (Rg2) o mediante taps adicionales en caso de OT ultralineares. Cómo trataremos ampllis para instrumentos se hará a través de una Rg2.


----------



## mahony (Dic 28, 2019)

VA= 1.4142*VHV ca&- caídas de voltajes.
Estás dependen de muchos factores, Z de los devanado, corriente del secundario, pérdidas en el hierro, I de magnetización, tipo de núcleo ( EI o Toroidal), etc.
Para no complicar el asunto asumamos que hay 0 variación de voltaje y frecuencia en el primario.
Supongamos además que tenemos un ampli  con un OT con una impedancia anodo _ anodo de 6500 ohms para que trabaje con par de válvulas EL34.
La hoja técnica de esta válvula tiene como valores límites de voltaje 800 volts.
Cada cada válvula consta de gráfica o función transferecial de placa o anodo, que telacionan:. Corriente de Anodo y voltaje de Anodo para diferentes voltajes de grilla de control, para un determinado valor de Vg2.
Supongamos un valor de VA= 390v y tracemos su recta de carga.
Calculando la potencia entregada.
P= Vkp*Ipk/2
P= 35,7 W rms
Para un factor de utilización de 
Futv=50/35,7 = 0,75
Podemos decir que este ampli está en clase AB1
Dudas, porque esto sigue.

En el título no salio, ...en etapas Push Pull A Pentodos, es bueno aclarar esto.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 28, 2019)

También se puede ver aquí una publicación mía de como funcionan los amplificadores a válvulas push pull, también los singles, no sin antes mencionar como empezó la amplificación valvular, su historia, desarrollos, tipologías, etc., etc., etc. :

*Parte 1 :* Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
*Parte 2 :* Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
*Parte 3 :* Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
*Parte 4 a:* Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
*Parte 4 b:* Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mahony (Dic 28, 2019)

Tomo nota Rorschach, gracias. Lo leeré
Saludos cordiales
Mahony
Eso está tan bueno que te pido de favor si lo puedes pasar a PDF para bajarlo. Te lo agradecería. 
Lo que estoy  tratando  de exponer es precisamente lo que dice el título, pero para amplis para guitarras y bajos.  En estos amplis la distorsión pude darse el lujo de ser alta 5_10 por ciento y más. No es el caso de un HIFI. Pero al final son válvulas e igual me interesa mucho.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 28, 2019)

mahony dijo:


> Tomo nota Rorschach, gracias. Lo leeré
> Saludos cordiales
> Mahony
> Eso está tan bueno que te pido de favor si lo puedes pasar a PDF para bajarlo. Te lo agradecería.
> ...



Lamentablemente en la PC de mi casa no tengo para convertir a PDF , asi que lo lees desde el foro, o lo bajas y lo pasas a PDF, o lo copias y lo pasas a Word, lo lees tranquilo en tu PC, o lo imprimes y listo !!!

La explicación del funcionamiento típico de los amplificadores valvulares según clases (A, AB1, AB2, B), y tipologías (single, single parallel, push-pull, parallel push-pull),  sea para instrumentos (bajo, guitarra, etc.), o audio (Hi-Fi, Hi-Fi Ultralineal, etc.) es el mismo, o sea vale para todos.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mahony (Dic 29, 2019)

Ok, no os preocupéis, gracias. Es como el síndrome de las herramientas, herramienta que veo quiero tenerla aunque tenga dos o tres igual, quiero tenerla.
No trato de explicar nada de lo que casi mucho sabemos en teoria. 
Solo compartir experiencias reales y  como no han preguntado, explicó un poco mas.
Vkp = VA- Vsat, al final es el barrido que puede hacer la señal pico a pico o sea unos 350v ya en el primario del OT.
El cálculo de la potencia se puede hacer teóricamente pero es más saludable hacerlo gráficamente. Muchos autores sitúan a Vsat= 50v para válvulas del tipo 5881, 6l6 y EL 34, pero no siempre es así como veremos cuando aumentamos VA y por supuesto dejando a Vg2 = 250v. Pero no perdamos que nuestro objetivo es saber que sucede con la potencia con variaciones de VA           (después veremos qué sucede con variaciones de Vg2) y sacaremos nuestras propias conclusiones.
Saludos


----------



## mahony (Dic 30, 2019)

Subiremos VA y vemos que sucede,
Haciendo el mismo procedimiento y calculando la potencia está está cerca de los 45wrma
Para un factor de utilización de válvulas de 
Futv= 0,9
Esta ves subimos VA a 450v y por supuesto dejando Vg2 = 250v lo que implica subir la R Rg2 tanto en ohmios como en wataje.
Fíjense que la recta de carga en ente caso cruza la rodilla de la potencia máxima de la válvula, en amplis HIFI, esto es un sacrilegio pero en amplis de guitarra es muy común.
Aunque el al ampli sigue siendo un AB1 ya en este punto y si queremos trabajar con VA mayores debemos pasar a otra función transferecial de placa donde Vg2 sea mayor a 250 v con cuyas  hasta ahora hemos trabajado.
Antes veamos qué sucede con las funciones transferencias en un Pentodo tipo, veamos unos oscilogramas del comportamiento de un EF86 ( muy utilizado en Vox ) cuándo variamos Vg2 . Vamos a utilizar valores extremos para una mejor comprensión.
Vemos cómo a valores menores de Vg2 la familia de curvas de comprimen, cuestión características de los Pentodos.
A los de potencia sucede igual 



Esta es de un 6L6 y relaciona los diferentes valores de IA con VA para diferentes valores de Vg2

Y este es de un Pentodo ruso, 6P3C, la b en cirílico es v en castellano, así como pi es P.
Lo dejamos aquí por el momento para rumiar todo esto.
Saludos
Ahh y la C es S. Cosas de los idiomas.

Hay algunos errores que espero no me lo marquen como faltas ortográficas, vez en lugar de ves y cosas así, pero juro que no es mi culpa, es del diccionario de esta porquería por donde escribo.
Saludos


----------



## mahony (Dic 30, 2019)

Creo que seguiremos en el 2020, Felicidades a todos


----------



## mahony (Ene 3, 2020)

Retomando el tema después de las fiestas
Sucede que parece muy obvio o no se entiende nada, uds diran, vamos a atrás un poco para ver cómo se construye la recta de carga. 
Sabemos que nuestro ampli es AB y la impedancia que "verán" las válvulas es precisamente la combinación de las dos clases. Cuando las dos válvulas conducen (Clase A) la impedancia que vera cada una de las válvulas será Zp/2 ya que el devanado del primario es simétrico. Zp es la Z anodo-anodo o Raa. Y cuando una válvula conduce y la otra  no ( Clase B) entones la impedancia que vera la válvula que conduce será Zp/4 con esta es la que trazamos la recta de carga, la recta de carga para Zp/2 solo nos servirá para situar el punto o voltaje de polarización. Aclarado este punto continuaremos.


----------

